

Ask HN: Who is going to the O'Reilly E-Tech Conference? - alexjmann

I'm coming to the Bay Area March 7th - 14th to attend the O'Reilly E-Tech Conference.  I'm an east coast guy, graduating from Penn State in May, and I'm looking to begin building my network out west.  I'm working on a startup up in the social media analytics space, AM Analytics, and would be interested in meeting with anyone that's pursuing something similar.<p>http://en.oreilly.com/et2009
======
code_devil
Never knew about this, looks good but expensive. I hope they have Video
Sessions online.

